# Have You Ever Yelled Vape?



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

layful:
vape
vāp/
informal
verb
1.
inhale and exhale the vapor produced by an electronic cigarette or similar device.
"I'd rather people vaped indoors than smoked outside"
noun
noun: vape; plural noun: vapes
1.
an electronic cigarette or similar device.
"I've been using a vape now for 15 weeks"


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

I think both are silly.  I smoked almost 40 years.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Vaping is sort of in limbo right now between the hardcore adherents and the nay-sayers. The big thing that the tobacco lobbyists scream about is that there haven't been enough long-term studies on the effects of using the vaping liquid.

Right ... like we should feel safer smoking cigarettes because they've "done studies".

You can still get your nicotine fix with some vape liquids, but with far less tar and the other chemicals they put into tobacco. Unfortunately you're probably going to be inhaling glycols and other nasties.

You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

That's just soooo wrong ...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you roll your own?


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2015)




----------

